# Moving to the country side in Málaga



## Sunnygirls (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello

Myself, husband and daughter are considering moving to Malaga and buying a house in the country side. I have heard to be careful due to crime and it is not safe. Is this true in other peoples experience and can anyone shed life on the reality. 

Thank you


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunnygirls said:


> Hello
> 
> Myself, husband and daughter are considering moving to Malaga and buying a house in the country side. I have heard to be careful due to crime and it is not safe. Is this true in other peoples experience and can anyone shed life on the reality.
> 
> Thank you


What reality??? Are you asking about the whole province of Malaga? Or one specific place?

Of course there is crime in Malaga. Is there no crime in New Zealand? Thieves and other criminals come in all ethnicities. There are burglaries in the smartest suburbs and the poorest pueblos.

What sensible folk do wherever they live is take sensible precautions. It's also best not to listen to hearsay.
And bear in mind that an area with zero incidence of crime can change overnight if a criminally minded person moves in.


----------



## Sunnygirls (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorry, I guessed that this might be a friendly place to ask a question but I guess not.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Sunnygirls said:


> Sorry, I guessed that this might be a friendly place to ask a question but I guess not.




The question was friendly, just an attempt to look at the big picture. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunnygirls said:


> Sorry, I guessed that this might be a friendly place to ask a question but I guess not.


So...would you have preferred me to say that rural Malaga is infested with murderers, thieves and rapists?
Tbh, the question was imo rather bizarre. Where is there not crime?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sunnygirls said:


> Sorry, I guessed that this might be a friendly place to ask a question but I guess not.


It is. Some people are just blunter than others.
However the essence of mrypg99s post is true, which I am sure you realise. There is a certain amount of crime wherever you live. I am not sure if there is more crime in Malaga than other places in Spain, but in general Spain is not noted for its crime or violence.
Where there certainly is crime is in politics unfortunately and so frustratingly millions if not billions are creamed off by those in power.
The other point is that Malaga covers a large area being a city and an area so are you talking about the city, a village in Malaga or the area in general?
I have just found this though which says that there is a gun death every 97 days in Malaga, I think referring to the city
https://teleport.org/cities/malaga/safety/
No idea if this is accurate.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> So...would you have preferred me to say that rural Malaga is infested with murderers, thieves and rapists?
> Tbh, the question was imo rather bizarre. Where is there not crime?


Calm down Mary, you sound like you're attacking...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sunnygirls said:


> Hello
> 
> Myself, husband and daughter are considering moving to Malaga and buying a house in the country side. I have heard to be careful due to crime and it is not safe. Is this true in other peoples experience and can anyone shed life on the reality.
> 
> Thank you


Hello and welcome! 

I live in neighbouring Cadiz province and I'm guessing the crime level here is much the same as Málaga. I feel very safe here, more so than in the English city where I used to live.

What sort of crime are you worried about? Violent crime, burglaries, or just general? What have you heard that worries you? 

When you say "house in the countryside", are you planning to live in a village or somewhere more remote? 

Violent crime is rare. There are drug gangs and the occasional shooting but these are not daily occurrences and unless you are involved in the "trade" they will not affect you.

Remote houses, sometimes village houses too, get burgled occasionally especially if they are left empty. This happens everywhere in the world, just take sensible precautions. Spanish houses usually have bars on the windows and good strong locks to prevent opportunistic crime. 

Honestly, whatever you've heard I wouldn't let it put you off!


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

Sunnygirls said:


> Hello
> 
> Myself, husband and daughter are considering moving to Malaga and buying a house in the country side. I have heard to be careful due to crime and it is not safe. Is this true in other peoples experience and can anyone shed life on the reality.
> 
> Thank you


Welcome! I have to say I think some of the replies on here can be a little OTT in their bluntness.

We live on the outskirts of a town just east of Malaga - we lived in a village outside York in the UK.

Everywhere here feels as safe if not safer than where we were in the UK...and that felt safe.

We have encountered one intruder into our garden in 16 months who was chased off by the dog.

Malaga city feels very safe for a city with so many tourists and international exposure. 

Our town feels like a local community to us now and people look out for you and yours, it's very reassuring, though I think we have got to know a lot of locals here quite quickly, and perhaps if that wasn't the case we'd still feel unsure.

I did however read that there had been a couple of gang related crimes and subsequent arrests recently...crime is everywhere if you look for it but in our day to day lives we feel very safe/secure and supported in our neighbourhood and town.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

KG5 said:


> Welcome! I have to say I think some of the replies on here can be a little OTT in their bluntness.
> 
> We live on the outskirts of a town just east of Malaga - we lived in a village outside York in the UK.
> 
> ...


I think THIS is the type of answer that Sunny was wanting. Hope she is reading!!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Sunnygirls said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As a Psychologist for many years I learned that criminals most often commit crimes on other criminals


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

